# Damn you tossers on the road and recycling bins



## yoyogirl (7 Jun 2021)

One thing I can’t stand about cycling at times are the peanuts on the road (drivers) who do not indicate, they are there for reason It should be second nature.
And also people are who leave huge recycling bins in the middle tiny pavements, just say I cycled into one and ended up with a bike that needed to two breaks and sore knee. I wanted to boot its ass to the other end of the globe.
It seems that people seem to forget that cyclists pedestrians are more vulnerable as we are on two feet.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (8 Jun 2021)

Thank you for that very enlightening post.


----------



## winjim (8 Jun 2021)

Bins on pavements shouldn't really be a problem for cyclists, surely? As for indicators, they are useful at times but certainly have their limitations. I became more relaxed about them when I realised that indicating is a 'should' rather than a 'must' so my brain no longer has an expectation that drivers will use them at all.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (8 Jun 2021)

Drivers should use indicators, but I was taught that if you see an indicator, all it means for certain is that the lamp works.


----------



## annedonnelly (8 Jun 2021)

The bins on pavements are much more of an issue for the visually impaired or people who want to use the pavement with a wheelchair or pushing a pram or pushchair.

I really should've taken a photo the other day of the driving school car parked completely on the shared cycle/footpath, blocking the lowered kerb area for a crossing. I gave them the benefit of the doubt thinking that maybe they had broken down & were simply putting the car off the road. On second thoughts I suspect not. If I see it again I will take a picture & report it. Surely driving instructors shouldn't be setting that sort of example.


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2021)

yoyogirl said:


> One thing I can’t stand about cycling at times are the peanuts on the road (drivers) who do not indicate, they are there for reason It should be second nature.


No, it must never be second nature. It must only be done with thought and care, and only after correct observation drills.

The majority of drivers who indicate do so as second nature, which means they simply click the indicator on with no real attempt, if any, of proper obs before doing so. That makes it largely meaningless, and gives no assutance at all that they have seen you and will react accordingly. ClicheGuevara puts it beautifully - it means only that the bulb works.

As road users, indicators are bottom on the list of things we should be watching for as an indicator(!) of a drivers intent. Their speed, positioning, direction in which they are looking, angle of their front wheels, etc, all give far more timely and accurate notice of their intentions than a blinking light which had probably simpky failed to cancel following a turn they made 2 miles back.

Indicators on their own make drivers lazy, and your average driver is just that. They also serve to make unskilled observers over reliant upon them and lazy, but that's something we can remedy with training and repetition, although few bother. That's simple human nature. They are only a useful tool when used with awareness and dilligence by both the driver and observer.


----------



## Punkawallah (8 Jun 2021)

yoyogirl said:


> One thing I can’t stand about cycling at times are the peanuts on the road (drivers) who do not indicate, they are there for reason It should be second nature.
> And also people are who leave huge recycling bins in the middle tiny pavements, just say I cycled into one and ended up with a bike that needed to two breaks and sore knee. I wanted to boot its ass to the other end of the globe.
> It seems that people seem to forget that cyclists pedestrians are more vulnerable as we are on two feet.



Driver not indicating, cyclists not indicating, it must be a peanut thing :-) 

As for cycling on pavements, I tend to take the view that they are there for the pedestrians, and cut my speed down to theirs? Even stopping if it looks to be getting a bit crowded. Nothing worse than running out of space and hitting a solid object :-)

Hope the knee/brakes are better soon!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (8 Jun 2021)

Too many drivers seem to think that an indicator gives them some sort of right to turn. 'didn't you see my indicator' they yell, with seemingly no understanding that at best it's a signal of intent, that should only be used when it's safe to make the manoeuvre.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Jun 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> The bins on pavements are much more of an issue for the visually impaired or people who want to use the pavement with a wheelchair or pushing a pram or pushchair.
> 
> I really should've taken a photo the other day of the driving school car parked completely on the shared cycle/footpath, blocking the lowered kerb area for a crossing. I gave them the benefit of the doubt thinking that maybe they had broken down & were simply putting the car off the road. On second thoughts I suspect not. If I see it again I will take a picture & report it. Surely driving instructors shouldn't be setting that sort of example.


You are very generous, I (and the law) are of the opinion that even if they are broken down they should not move the car off the road to block the footpath/cycleway.


----------



## annedonnelly (8 Jun 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> You are very generous, I (and the law) are of the opinion that even if they are broken down they should not move the car off the road to block the footpath/cycleway.


I know, if I pass that way again at a similar time & find that it's a regular thing I will take a pic & report it.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jun 2021)

People parked on shared pathways always accidentally get their mirrors clipped when I cycle by.


----------



## Lozz360 (8 Jun 2021)

Interesting first post. Welcome to CC.


----------



## winjim (8 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> People parked on shared pathways always accidentally get their mirrors clipped when I cycle by.


I accidentally rammed my kid's pushchair into a massive 4x4 parked on the pavement by the children's playground. The owner was inside and came out absolutely hopping mad, it was funny as fark. He was accusing me of doing it deliberately and everything. Thing is, I had meant to get close to his car and yield as little of the pavement as possible, I just misjudged it a little. Does he really think I would purposely use my one year old child as a battering ram?

I hope it scratched the shoot out of his car, modern pushchairs are pretty solid things.


----------



## mjr (8 Jun 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> As for cycling on pavements, I tend to take the view that they are there for the pedestrians, and cut my speed down to theirs? Even stopping if it looks to be getting a bit crowded. Nothing worse than running out of space and hitting a solid object :-)


Never underestimate the chance of misjudging where your extremities are and hitting obstacles placed in the highway. We know this. That is why lampposts are being moved back to the edge of the highway land, for example, but for some reason cyclists are expected to be more skilful and able to avoid all sorts of obstructions, including signposts, lampposts, CCTV masts, traffic light control cabinets, phone cabinets, telegraph poles, ... or maybe it is just that they get removed from carriageways because motorists often destroy what they hit but cyclists rarely do.

Also, from the use of "ass", I wonder if the OP is from "over the pond" and so pavement is any tarmac, whether carriageway, cycleway or footway.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2021)

Wait till you are riding to work on a wet stormy morning, and an industrial wheely bin (4 caster ones) comes flying into the road - that did wake me up.


----------



## winjim (8 Jun 2021)

winjim said:


> I accidentally rammed my kid's pushchair into a massive 4x4 parked on the pavement by the children's playground. The owner was inside and came out absolutely hopping mad, it was funny as fark. He was accusing me of doing it deliberately and everything. Thing is, I had meant to get close to his car and yield as little of the pavement as possible, I just misjudged it a little. Does he really think I would purposely use my one year old child as a battering ram?
> 
> I hope it scratched the shoot out of his car, modern pushchairs are pretty solid things.


Ha, is the swear filter catching '4x4' now? That's funny.


----------



## Punkawallah (8 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Wait till you are riding to work on a wet stormy morning, and an industrial wheely bin (4 caster ones) comes flying into the road - that did wake me up.


It wasn’t me, honest!


----------



## mjr (8 Jun 2021)

winjim said:


> Ha, is the swear filter catching '4x4' now? That's funny.


Did you write fiddle panzer?


----------



## winjim (8 Jun 2021)

mjr said:


> Did you write fiddle panzer?


Onanistic German battle tank.


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2021)

The roads would be a safer place if no one indicated, ever.


----------



## Brandane (8 Jun 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> I know, if I pass that way again at a similar time & find that it's a regular thing I will take a pic & report it.


If you do, don't waste your time reporting it to the Police who, through no fault of their own, might do very little about it.

Take a photo of the car and also the green ADI (approved driving instructor) identification disc which should be displayed in the windscreen, bottom left where tax discs used to go. Then complain to the DVSA (driver and vehicle standards agency) who have a lot more practical clout over driving instructors than the Police do.
Edit to add... instructorconduct@dvsa.gov.uk

For similar reasons, complaints about HGV drivers should be directed to the area Traffic Commissioner. He or she is the one person feared by HGV drivers as they have the power to suspend licences for offences which the court system would take forever to deal with, and with less effect.


----------



## mjr (8 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> The roads would be a safer place if no one indicated, ever.


Would you also remove brake lights?


----------



## Brandane (8 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> The roads would be a safer place if no one indicated, ever.


Try pulling a fully laden HGV onto a roundabout where no-one is indicating. It warms my urine when I approach a roundabout, see a car on the roundabout heading in my direction (so I stop), which then turns left without indicating... Had I known it was turning left I could have kept going. Think of all that diesel being burned unnecessarily to get 44 tonnes of HGV moving from a standing start. I thought you cared about the environment Mr Drago? 😄.
My urine also heads towards boiling point when a car turns right at a roundabout without indicating, when I have pulled said HGV onto the roundabout assuming car was going straight on. Before I get blasted for making assumptions, in the scenarios I have given, at a busy roundabout, one has to make certain assumptions or you would sit there all day trying to get on the roundabout.
So please, for my sanity, use proper indications at roundabouts, including a left indication when leaving the roundabout. It helps us all get through the day!
@Drago , I assume that in your past life you were taught how to drive properly, a la system of car control?


----------



## icowden (8 Jun 2021)

yoyogirl said:


> One thing I can’t stand about cycling at times are the peanuts on the road (drivers) who do not indicate, they are there for reason It should be second nature.



If it makes you feel better think of those poor men and women who have to fit them to BMWs knowing that they will never be used....


----------



## icowden (8 Jun 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> On second thoughts I suspect not. If I see it again I will take a picture & report it. Surely driving instructors shouldn't be setting that sort of example.



The question is *where* to report it. I've been reporting serial pavement parkers and bad parking caused by the takeaways to Surrey CC but have had almost no response whatsoever. Do the Police care about this stuff?


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2021)

mjr said:


> Would you also remove brake lights?


Nice idea. It might make chumps think a bit about stopping distances to the vehicle in front. You'll be minister for road justice and whippings when I'm Lord Protector.


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 Jun 2021)

You won't be cycling into anymore council issue bins anytime soon now will you?


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jun 2021)

Although with a broom handle and a bike it would be a great jousting game on a bike. Like giant skittles with bins!


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> @Drago , I assume that in your past life you were taught how to drive properly, a la system of car control?


Yes, Class 1 police driver 1996 to 1999. Was training to be a trainer myself when I lost my rag with the department over an incident and told them to stick it.


----------



## Jody (8 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> People parked on shared pathways always accidentally get their mirrors clipped when I cycle by.



Let's hope this is a poor attempt at humour.


----------



## annedonnelly (8 Jun 2021)

icowden said:


> The question is *where* to report it. I've been reporting serial pavement parkers and bad parking caused by the takeaways to Surrey CC but have had almost no response whatsoever. Do the Police care about this stuff?


@Brandane had advice further up the thread.

My first thought would be to contact the driving school in my case. Don't know what you'd do if it was a private vehicle.


----------



## annedonnelly (8 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Try pulling a fully laden HGV onto a roundabout where no-one is indicating. It warms my urine when I approach a roundabout, see a car on the roundabout heading in my direction (so I stop), which then turns left without indicating... Had I known it was turning left I could have kept going. Think of all that diesel being burned unnecessarily to get 44 tonnes of HGV moving from a standing start.



I've never had opportunity to drive an HGV but that is one of the reasons I get so annoyed about the non-indicating drivers. HGVs and buses having to stop for no reason.


----------



## winjim (8 Jun 2021)

Jody said:


> Let's hope this is a poor attempt at humour.


Badly parked car accidentally tipped over by forklift.

https://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/19355196.watch-forklift-ram-car-parking-row-county-durham/


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2021)

winjim said:


> Badly parked car accidentally tipped over by forklift.
> 
> https://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/19355196.watch-forklift-ram-car-parking-row-county-durham/


Think of all the cars parked there while he's in prison!


----------



## Jody (8 Jun 2021)

winjim said:


> Badly parked car accidentally tipped over by forklift.
> 
> https://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/19355196.watch-forklift-ram-car-parking-row-county-durham/



The farmer is in a world of hurt if that video is real.


----------



## Badger_Boom (8 Jun 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Too many drivers seem to think that an indicator gives them some sort of right to turn. 'didn't you see my indicator' they yell, with seemingly no understanding that at best it's a signal of intent, that should only be used when it's safe to make the manoeuvre.


Sounds like bugbear of mortorway journeys, the signalmanouvre wherey they hit the flashers at the same moment as swerving into your lane.


----------



## Badger_Boom (8 Jun 2021)

winjim said:


> Badly parked car accidentally tipped over by forklift.
> 
> https://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/19355196.watch-forklift-ram-car-parking-row-county-durham/


I once found a friend who owns a shop in town hgitching his Defender up to a car that had been parked blocking the access to his car park. No damage appeared to have been done in the process of draggin it onto the main road, but I wish I'd hung around to see the look on the owner's face when he returned.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (8 Jun 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Sounds like bugbear of mortorway journeys, the signalmanouvre wherey they hit the flashers at the same moment as swerving into your lane.



Or steam straight out from a slip road, expecting everyone to move over, even though the slip road is a give way junction, designed to give those entering the opportunity to match their speed and file in to the traffic flowing on the main highway.


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 Jun 2021)

Jody said:


> Let's hope this is a poor attempt at humour.


Exactly, He should be screaming like a maniac while hitting them with a hammer...


----------



## winjim (8 Jun 2021)

Jody said:


> The farmer is in a world of hurt if that video is real.


It'll be interesting to see what action is taken. Shame we didn't see the buildup, I guess the argument has been going on for some time if the farmer's had time to go and get the forklift. It looks to me like the bloke with the phone was trying to call his bluff, only he wasn't bluffing.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Try pulling a fully laden HGV onto a roundabout where no-one is indicating. It warms my urine when I approach a roundabout, see a car on the roundabout heading in my direction (so I stop), which then turns left without indicating... Had I known it was turning left I could have kept going. Think of all that diesel being burned unnecessarily to get 44 tonnes of HGV moving from a standing start. I thought you cared about the environment Mr Drago? 😄.
> My urine also heads towards boiling point when a car turns right at a roundabout without indicating, when I have pulled said HGV onto the roundabout assuming car was going straight on. Before I get blasted for making assumptions, in the scenarios I have given, at a busy roundabout, one has to make certain assumptions or you would sit there all day trying to get on the roundabout.
> So please, for my sanity, use proper indications at roundabouts, including a left indication when leaving the roundabout. It helps us all get through the day!
> @Drago , I assume that in your past life you were taught how to drive properly, a la system of car control?


If I've seen it coming and the cab has got well past, i'm quite relaxed about a HGV pulling out from 12o'clock if I'm doing a right / 3rd exit from 6 O'clock to 3'oclock on a round about in busy traffic (obv I have indicated that too), I can slow down easily enough to miss the back end of the trailer.. As you say, otherwise you'd sit for hours. I also let buses pull out in front of me..


----------



## T4tomo (8 Jun 2021)

winjim said:


> It'll be interesting to see what action is taken. Shame we didn't see the buildup, I guess the argument has been going on for some time if the farmer's had time to go and get the forklift. It looks to me like the bloke with the phone was trying to call his bluff, only he wasn't bluffing.


very funny the presumed car driver kicking the forklift! Fully supportive as he pushed the car up the road, tipping it on its roof was probably a tad overdoing it


----------



## ClichéGuevara (8 Jun 2021)

winjim said:


> It'll be interesting to see what action is taken. Shame we didn't see the buildup, I guess the argument has been going on for some time if the farmer's had time to go and get the forklift. It looks to me like the bloke with the phone was trying to call his bluff, only he wasn't bluffing.



Some of the build up and Police arrival is on other sites.

The claim is that the car is a hire car, and the driver and his mates had been proper pains in the arse, lighting fires and knocking walls down, as well as blocking the driveway. The guy called the Police, who couldn't attend at that time, so he rather lost it. In the post event clips, the car driver and his mates are laughing and mooning the coppers.


----------



## Brandane (8 Jun 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Or steam straight out from a slip road, expecting everyone to move over, even though the slip road is a give way junction, designed to give those entering the opportunity to match their speed and file in to the traffic flowing on the main highway.


Yep; that's another one of my HGV diving pet hates. Car comes charging up slip road to join motorway but I'm in lane 1 on cruise control at 55 mph.. If lane 2 is clear and it is safe to do so, I WILL move over to let joining traffic into lane 1 (and it would be nice if the car would then speed up and get away from me, rather than leave me stranded in lane 2, but I digress...); BUT if there is traffic in lane 2, i.e. on my offside which driver on the slip road cannot see, then obviously I won't be moving over. Car driver joining the motorway can then choose whether to speed up and get ahead; slow down and pull in behind; or drive into the side of my trailer. This is all assuming a reasonable flow of traffic at motorway speeds of course. Different rules apply at stop/start bumper to bumper stuff - I will always let joining traffic filter in; just don't try to take the P..


----------



## winjim (8 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> very funny the presumed car driver kicking the forklift! Fully supportive as he pushed the car up the road, tipping it on its roof was probably a tad overdoing it


It'd would have been much better if he'd kept his cool and just moved it.


----------



## Jody (8 Jun 2021)

winjim said:


> only he wasn't bluffing.



Lock the gate and park a tractor in front of it. Tell him where to find you when he's ready to apologise.

All he's done is land himself in shoot.


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> I once found a friend who owns a shop in town hgitching his Defender up to a car that had been parked blocking the access to his car park. No damage appeared to have been done in the process of draggin it onto the main road, but I wish I'd hung around to see the look on the owner's face when he returned.


We used to get called to cars parked up or dumped on private property. While winking a lot id tell them that it wasn't a police matter, but if the vehicle should somehow mysteriously be dragged undamaged out onto the road while I was preoccupied filling in lots of paperwork, then the police or council would sucdenly be very interested.


----------



## Brandane (8 Jun 2021)

T4tomo said:


> If I've seen it coming and the cab has got well past, i'm quite relaxed about a HGV pulling out from 12o'clock if I'm doing a right / 3rd exit from 6 O'clock to 3'oclock on a round about in busy traffic (obv I have indicated that too), I can slow down easily enough to miss the back end of the trailer.. As you say, otherwise you'd sit for hours. I also let buses pull out in front of me..


There's many drivers out there who don't indicate and are certainly NOT relaxed about that situation though. They come round the roundabout almost on 2 wheels with horn blaring just to make their point - "why can't you magic your lorry out of the way you thick tw@t lorry driver!" Nice...


----------



## winjim (8 Jun 2021)

Jody said:


> Lock the gate and park a tractor in front of it. Tell him where to find you when he's ready to apologise.
> 
> All he's done is land himself in shoot.


Irresistable dickhead meets immovable bellend.


----------



## Brandane (8 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Yes, Class 1 police driver 1996 to 1999. Was training to be a trainer myself when I lost my rag with the department over an incident and told them to stick it.


Was it to do with use of indicators?


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2021)

No, it's a long story, but not down to indicators. Not mine, anyway.


----------



## mjr (8 Jun 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Or steam straight out from a slip road, expecting everyone to move over, even though the slip road is a give way junction, designed to give those entering the opportunity to match their speed and file in to the traffic flowing on the main highway.


They should be merges not give ways, like in USA and some parts of Germany IIRC.


----------



## mjr (8 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> We used to get called to cars parked up or dumped on private property. While winking a lot id tell them that it wasn't a police matter, but if the vehicle should somehow mysteriously be dragged undamaged out onto the road while I was preoccupied filling in lots of paperwork, then the police or council would sucdenly be very interested.


I'm surprised you admit to being a winker and confirming a widespread suspicion about police!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jun 2021)

Jody said:


> Let's hope this is a poor attempt at humour.



Nothing funny about fuds who drive and park on walking / cycling shared paths.


----------



## Jody (8 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Nothing funny about fuds who drive and park on walking / cycling shared paths.



So you also advocate damaging someone car? There is nothing funny about it but it doesn't mean you can take the law into your own hands.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jun 2021)

Jody said:


> So you also advocate damaging someone car? There is nothing funny about it but it doesn't mean you can take the law into your own hands.



They said accident. Accidents happen, particularly if a car if somewhere unexpected


----------



## winjim (8 Jun 2021)

Jody said:


> So you also advocate damaging someone car? There is nothing funny about it but it doesn't mean you can take the law into your own hands.


As I explained upthread, I accidentally damaged someone's car and it was really really funny. Often, if I'm pushing the pushchair I have to make a choice, either try to shove it between the parked car and the hedge, which I may not quite be able to do without inadvertently damaging the car, or walk in the middle of the road, which in order to be safe I have to do really really slowly so I can be properly observant...


----------



## Drago (8 Jun 2021)

There is case law where a marquee was placed across a public footpath. A passer by cut a small slot in order to carry on his lawful journey. Was found no case to answer - not merely not guilty - as there was 'lawful excuse'.

Now, I definitely do not condone it and urge anyone in that situation to think carefully, but substitute an Audi for a marquee and a pushchair for a penknife and the principle holds the same - if youre doing nothing more than reasonably attempting to walk along a public footway and despote your best reasonable efforts the Audi is damaged then there is, theoretically, no crime as you had lawful excuse for your actions. 

Sure, you have a _reasonable _duty of care not to deliberately or recklessly go out of your way to cause damage, but the Audi Kommandant has an equal duty of care not to drive other than on a road.


----------



## Jody (8 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> They said accident. Accidents happen, particularly if a car if somewhere unexpected



He always accidentally hits the wing mirror when cycling past. Doesn't sound like an accident to me? No different to those who accidentally close pass a cyclist to prove a point.

@winjim My posts aren't directed at you.


----------



## Justified_Sinner (8 Jun 2021)

winjim said:


> Ha, is the swear filter catching '4x4' now? That's funny.



As it should on CycleChat!


----------



## winjim (8 Jun 2021)

Jody said:


> @winjim My posts aren't directed at you.


Oh I know, I'm just chatting.


----------



## Justified_Sinner (8 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Although with a broom handle and a bike it would be a great jousting game on a bike. Like giant skittles with bins!



I used to fence épée and so felt compelled to have an evening of bicycle jousting against other épéeistes! It was really dangerous. We never did it again.


----------



## roley poley (8 Jun 2021)

seems you will fit in nicely


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jun 2021)

Jody said:


> He always accidentally hits the wing mirror when cycling past. Doesn't sound like an accident to me? No different to those who accidentally close pass a cyclist to prove a point.
> 
> @winjim My posts aren't directed at you.



If the driver has obstructed it so badly that you have to squeeze through it’s likely mirrors will get knocked. But the driver would understand that.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jun 2021)

I have a friend who has Cerebral palsy and relies totally on her motorised wheelchair. When inconsiderate d*cks park on pavements they give no thought to others who in her case is even more vulnerable as she has to bounce her chair off the kerb in to the road so some d*ck can take up the pavement for their convenience. If all they get is a mirror that needs adjusting when getting back in their car, oh dear, never mind.


----------



## mjr (8 Jun 2021)

Jody said:


> So you also advocate damaging someone car? There is nothing funny about it but it doesn't mean you can take the law into your own hands.


Since when is bumping a wing mirror "damaging"? They are designed to move. It will just mean the inconsiderate daffodil has to lean across and ping it back. Maybe they will realise why it happened and stop parking like a T but I doubt it. That's why I put yellow/black "PARKING NOTICE" tickets with Highway Code excerpts under their wiper.


----------



## mjr (8 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Before I get blasted for making assumptions, in the scenarios I have given, at a busy roundabout, one has to make certain assumptions or you would sit there all day trying to get on the roundabout.


Isn't that the same justification used for close-passing? Any roundabout that far over its safe capacity should be replaced pronto.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2021)

winjim said:


> Badly parked car accidentally tipped over by forklift.
> 
> https://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/19355196.watch-forklift-ram-car-parking-row-county-durham/


It's a telehandler, not a forklift.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Jun 2021)

I've always thought msm - mirror, signal, manoeuvre is in the wrong order.

When I was in London it was manoeuvre, brief glance in the mirror if you remembered, then a signal if you could be bothered.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Jun 2021)

Brandane said:


> Try pulling a fully laden HGV onto a roundabout where no-one is indicating. It warms my urine when I approach a roundabout, see a car on the roundabout heading in my direction (so I stop), which then turns left without indicating... Had I known it was turning left I could have kept going. Think of all that diesel being burned unnecessarily to get 44 tonnes of HGV moving from a standing start. I thought you cared about the environment Mr Drago? 😄.
> My urine also heads towards boiling point when a car turns right at a roundabout without indicating, when I have pulled said HGV onto the roundabout assuming car was going straight on. Before I get blasted for making assumptions, in the scenarios I have given, at a busy roundabout, one has to make certain assumptions or you would sit there all day trying to get on the roundabout.
> So please, for my sanity, use proper indications at roundabouts, including a left indication when leaving the roundabout. It helps us all get through the day!
> @Drago , I assume that in your past life you were taught how to drive properly, a la system of car control?



Took me a little while, when driving in France, to work out that drivers only indicate on roundabouts when they're leaving them. So, if you're approaching a rondpoint and turning right, you would not indicate until passing the exit before the one you intend to take, and then you'd be indicating to come off it.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> We used to get called to cars parked up or dumped on private property. While winking a lot id tell them that it wasn't a police matter, but if the vehicle should somehow mysteriously be dragged undamaged out onto the road while I was preoccupied filling in lots of paperwork, then the police or council would sucdenly be very interested.


When I was at Littlemill Distillery we used to have trouble when there was a launch at the nearby shipyard.
I got all sorts of excuses, the commonest being that they had permission from head office to park in our yard. Got flummoxed when I told them that I was head office.
If they left a car without being caught they found about 100 empty hogsheads blocking their exit. If they returned after stopping time there was nobody to help them get out and shifting a lot of hoggies with bare hands was no fun but they had to do it or abandon the car.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2021)

This is on a cycle path. How do I get past it on a bike as the ground either side is wet and now that I have a trike it would be impossible.


----------



## Punkawallah (9 Jun 2021)

What you need is a tele handler ;-)


----------



## ClichéGuevara (9 Jun 2021)

I know of someone whose friend was having an issue with an ignorant neighbour parking on their drive, so they got a few mates and a couple of big trolley jacks, and moved the offending vehicle sideways into the drive of the house it belonged to. There was a matter of inches between the bumpers and adjacent walls, so it was impossible to get it out without applying a similar tactic, and it was blocking the other vehicles in the property in.

They never had a problem again.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> This is on a cycle path. How do I get past it on a bike as the ground either side is wet and now that I have a trike it would be impossible.
> View attachment 592995


No VED or MOT.
Failed two of it's last three MOT's on brakes and lights. Even applied grease to the brake pipes to try and hide the wear.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> No VED or MOT.
> Failed two of it's last three MOT's on brakes and lights. Even applied grease to the brake pipes to try and hide the wear.


The photo was taken at least 3 years ago.Certainly prelockdown. Obviously a farm vehicle but the only access to that point is by public road which is the back road from Connel to Oban or Taynauilt. This road is designated as part of a Sustrans route but gets blocked by blockheads whenever there is an RTC on the A85 towards Oban.


----------

